# GUESS WHAT .... guess what 2 breeds my dog is.



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

GUESS WHAT .... guess what 2 breeds my dog is. 
He's got such a great temprament. 
Thought this might be a bit of fun.


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

This is Rollo


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

This is Rollo








This is him with his brothers and sisters


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry was having problems loading pics


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

staffy x jack russell?

he'e soooo cute!


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

I would guess at a staffy but not sure with what else. He is very cute though :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

staff x terrier?


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

he looks like a staffy x patterdale terrier, hes gorg!!!


----------



## S_Rollo (Oct 1, 2010)

Yea he is a staffy x West highland white terrier! He is so cute and the best pup ever lol. has the best temprament!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

He is beautiful, love his colour!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd go with the other suggestions Staffy X Maybe Cairn???. Definately a wire haired Terrier of some sort anyway.

looks a cutie


----------



## DutchBrum (Oct 3, 2010)

Staffy cross Yorkie?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Staff x Patterdale!


----------

